# [sql] größter Datensatz auslesen (datum)



## drldoom (12. Januar 2005)

hallo, 
ich habe sagen wir mal ein button, wenn der geklickt wird,soll aus einer Tabelle der Datensatz gelesen werden, wo ein bestimmtes Datenfeld am größten ist. Das wäre bei mir das Datum. Ich brauche sozusagen den letzten Datensatz. Wie krieg ich das im sql hin :?:


----------



## redlama (12. Januar 2005)

Kriegst Du das mit dem Button alleine hin?
Das mit der Suche in der Datenbank sollte nicht das Problem sein.
Ich weiß zwar nicht in welchem Format Dein Datum in der Tabelle steht, aber es sollte so funktionieren:
	
	
	



```
select max(Datum) from Tabelle;
```
Wobei Datum der Name der Spalte ist, in dem das Datum steht und Tabelle der Name der Tabelle.

redlama


----------



## drldoom (12. Januar 2005)

der button ist kein ding. mir geht es nur um das sql statement, mit dem ich mir in einem formular den datensatz anzeigen lasse, der als letztes geschrieben wurde, das sehe ich an dem gespeicherten datum im datensatz.


----------



## drldoom (12. Januar 2005)

wie füre ich denn jetzt eigentlich , mal blöde gefragt, das sql statemnet aus?


----------



## hpvw (12. Januar 2005)

Ich bin mir immer nicht ganz sicher über die Sortierreihenfolge. Also je nach dem, ob Du DESC mit ins Query nimmst oder nicht, wird er Dir entweder den frühesten oder spätesten Datensatz ausgeben:

```
SELECT * FROM tabelle ORDER BY datumfeld [DESC] LIMIT 0,1;
```

Die eckigen Klammern gehören natürlich nicht zum Query, sondern sollen nur zeigen, wie z.B. in der MySQL-Doku üblich, dass es eine Option ist.

[EDIT]


> wie füre ich denn jetzt eigentlich , mal blöde gefragt, das sql statemnet aus?


Das hängt ganz davon ab, in welcher Programmiersprache Du es nutzen willst.
[/EDIT]

Gruß hpvw


----------



## drldoom (12. Januar 2005)

vb6 

aber das habsch jetzt. docmd.runsql sql (var)


----------

